
How Alexa mines open data - wglb
https://gcn.com/articles/2018/06/28/johns-creek-alexa-open-data.aspx
======
jeffreylees
Eh, misleading article title. It's interesting to see an Alexa use case with
local governments, but it's really a showcase of that and not a general piece
on Alexa and data mining.

